# Selka sent us a puppy



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Big congratulations, this news brought tears to my eyes. I know that Selka is giving you his blessing. He doesn't want Gunnar to be lonely and he knows a puppy will help heal your hearts. Best wishes for you and for Sasha. I can't wait to see photos, he is going to be a stunning boy. What a beautiful pedigree.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

That is so wonderful! I'm pretty new here, but I saw your story of Selka and it was so sad. I know this new puppy will keep you busy and happy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats Deb. Having a puppy is a good way of keeping our hearts open and the love flowing. I'm sure Selka would approve.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Deb,

I am so happy for you. 

It sure seems that Selka wants you to be very busy. What better way to be busy but to give of yourself the same as you have done for all of your other dogs. 
You have so much love to share.

Selka was one smart dog.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG DEB!!!!!!!!!! This is such exciting news!!!!!! Selka, YOU ROCK!!!!! Still taking care of your Mama!!!!!! Welcome Sasha and can't wait to meet you!!!!!

I am just over the moon excited here Deb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats! Sasha sounds like a fabulous pup and just what you need.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Deb and Dan! Ace is very excited that one of his half brothers will be coming to live in such a perfect doggy home. 

When it's right it's just right.  We are wishing you years of love and happiness with Sasha.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Excellent news, Debles. Congratulations on the new addition. 

Yep, a puppy will definitely help all of you heal and will be a much-needed blessing. I'm talking from personal experience of course. 

By the by. Sasha - I love that name!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That made me all teary-eyed again, but in a happier way.:smooch:

Congratulations! I can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

**** near cried Deb...Im so happy for you, Dan and Gunner!
I do beleive you are correct...this was meant to be...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Some signs (besides it just HAPPENING without any work/waiting lists for us!) were the litter theme is NINE and Selka went to Heaven on 9/9.

Also there are three male pups to choose from in this litter and in both Selka and Gunner's litters there were three males!

The breeder is doing puppy testing next Friday and she said if there are two that are too close to tell, she will let us choose or the puppy will choose us! They will be 8 weeks old next week!

I am getting nervous and excited. It just is so fast!! We have never gotten a pup this soon after losing one of our beloved goldens.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I wonder if that puppy knows how truly lucky and blessed he is to have found a home with you... we all do!

Congratulations!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Sasha sounds wonderful and I can't wait to see pictures and hear of adventures!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Deb I am SO happy for you!!! I can't wait to see pictures of your new Golden bundle of fluff!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, congratulations!!!Terrific news! Can't wait to see pictures...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Very, very happy for you Deb, a new bundle of energy for you guys.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am very happy for you and can't wait to see little Sasha!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is so exciting! I think we need a GRF "virtual puppy shower" for your new addition! Do they have registries at places like Petsmart or Petco?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> This is so exciting! I think we need a GRF "virtual puppy shower" for your new addition! Do they have registries at places like Petsmart or Petco?


If they dont they should!!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

How wonderful it all fell into place for you. Have fun with your new guy and enjoy every second of it - as you know he'll be all grown up in a blink of an eye.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh and I love the name Sasha too!! I've known 3 Sashas in my life, 2 of which were boys!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

THIS has made my weekend!! I am so excited for you Deb. This was just meant to be! Can't wait for pictures!!

LOVE the virtual puppy shower idea!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Deb.... you know that my heart is full to bursting for you all and your new little guy, Sasha. He is a gift, no doubt in my mind, from your Selka.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am SO happy for you Deb! Selka knows how much you miss him and I know he DID send Sasha to help you mend your broken heart... This makes me so happy


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww this is amaazing news. im so happy for you all


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*WOW!!!!* I am just so Happy for you, Dan and Gunner.
Selka you are truly an ANGEL, what a fantastic gift of Love you gave to your Mom & Dad.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so happy that Selka has sent you, Dan and Gunner little Sasha (love that name). You all deserve nothing but happiness and I'm sure that little puppy will help bring some smiles to your faces.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on your new pup...thinking good thoughts that Gunner will be just as excited for his new brother!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Deb, congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! I've only been on the forums every few weeks lately and haven't posted much at all so it wasn't until this morning that I read about Selka going to the rainbow bridge. I read before that he wasn't doing well and you and he had been on my mind and prayers. This morning I cried my eyes out after reading your beautiful tribute to him. I'm so sorry for your loss. Your Selka really was one of my favorite GRF dogs and I always loved reading about both him and Gunner. And I've always admired your love and dedication to your dogs.

Now I'm getting all teary eyed again at this good news. It really sounds like Selka sent you this new puppy! I can't wait to hear more about this! I'll have to make sure to log in more often, only if to hear more updates on this new pup!  Please keep us updated!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Big Congrats to yu Deb!!! That is so exciting! I am sure Selka put in a paw or two towards this pup! So Exciting! Post pics!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations to you Dan and Gunner!!! Judging by his parents, he's going to be one gorgeous boy!!!!! 

Can't wait to see pictures of your new baby.........


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. You guys being so excited helps ME feel more excited!
I know he will keep me from sitting around all winter being depressed! Which is what I would have done if this hadn't happened. So I know God and Selka were watching over us!

We were going to to go to CO. this week and then get Sasha on Oct 2/3 but with the fires in CO and Dan and I both not feeling good we canceled it and now can go to Illinois next weekend. It's a 16 hr (at least )round trip. So I told Dan since we aren't getting a vacation, we are staying in a nicer hotel! LOL!

Oh and we both are going to do Puppy classes in Nov. And our vet was SO happy for us. He can't wait to meet Sasha.
Marlene, I am so glad you have known some guys named Sasha. Dan thinks it's a girl's name.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Selka has made a lot of GRF friends very happy sending his mom, dad, and brother a new brother. We are so happy for you and are looking forward to stories and pictures of beautiful Sasha.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how exciting!!! Pat has WONDERFUL dogs, Stoney is awesome! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so excited for you! I've also heard of boys named Sasha. A few of them spelled it Sacha...not sure what the difference is, though. =) I think Sasha is an awesome name. =)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS,* I am so happy and excited for you. Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about your little Sasha.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the best news, Deb. A zillion congratulations to you! I saw the photos today, and they are melt-in-your-mouth beauties with such gorgeous proportions and heads.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jill, did Pat email them to you? I need to write her!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> Marlene, I am so glad you have known some guys named Sasha. Dan thinks it's a girl's name.



Both of the male Sasha's I knew were European, I loved the name and still do!! 

FYI it means "defender of man".. I think that is a wonderful name meaning for a dog


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

How amazing! Congratulations on being able to share your love with another very lucky Golden!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Marlene!!!!!! I told Dan!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Congrats Deb. So happy for you and baby Sasha! Lucky pup!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The very first post that I read coming on here and it's got me in tears - so pleased for you both. I am sure that Selka has had a paw in this happening and that he will watch over your new addition and steer Sasha in the right direction when needed.

Gunner will adjust - when we lost Ginny and then had Quinn, Holly was not impressed at all but when we were out of the room and took a sneaky peak they were curled up together.

Sending hugs to you all


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

:--big_grin: Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Deb,
I am so happy and am crying happy tears. Selka is smiling down on you, Dan and Gunner with happiness in bringing Sasha to you. It is a beautiful name and I love the meaning. The right time is when it feels right to you and your family. I think Gunner will be happy and adjust fine with him. I cant wait to see some pictures of Sasha. 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this just warms my heart


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Selka is now looking out for you as you did for him. Sasha is going to be one lucky pup. I better start praying for you to get some sleep now because we all know what comes next. :


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am absolutely thrilled for you. Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW!! I am so excited for you!! Selka really is watching over you. You better rest up because some BUSY days await you!!
Andrea, Baylee and Beau 
and Baxter, my 17 month old juvenile delinquent.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys!! I know Chris!! I am enjoying my "free" time while it lasts! I told Gunner that too! HA! 
That's also why I got a jacuzzi tub in my hotel room!! I will need it after the long ride and time with the puppies!

I am trusting God and Selka that Gunner will grow to be OK with the pup.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

YAY DEB!!!!! I am soooo HAPPY FOR YOU ALL!!!!!!!  I cannot wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wonderful news! Congratulations.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Deb, Gunner will be fine, he will know how much love and companionship Sasha will bring into your home and Hearts.
When we decided to bring Lennon into our home, I also worried about Dylan (if it was up to him he would be an only child) and it was Erica we had problems with, but it wasn't long and they became close buddies. Our older guys just put up with having a puppy around.
It did change things, you forget how much energy a puppy has. My DH (Bob) says Lennon is our future.
That jacuzzi sounds really good!

Have A Great Evening,

June


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

WOW, lucky you, to be given a pup, is wonderfull, you will have lot's of fun, i thought you would get a sunfire pup.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Deb....smiles  from us for you!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
June: Thank you! That so relieves my mind. Gunner has some fear anxiety with strange dogs so I am hoping a puppy will not be a threat to him and he will just get used to him as he has to all the dogs in our family. He can be the alpha if he wants. : )

goldensrbest: Sunfire is too far away for us. And this just happened.. we weren't really looking yet. Plus when our Max died we went with a totally different line for Selka. Max was a red field golden from Funky Farquar. Funky is WAY back in Selka and Gunner's pedigree but intermixed with much blonder goldens.
So we are glad to get back to a dog that loves to hunt as well as obedience. Dan can't wait to teach this dog to hunt.

Thanks Al... it will be interesting!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Deb I am so happy for you I have tears in my eyes. I wish you many years of happiness (and health) with your new pup. I'm sure the cute antics of a puppy will bring a smile to your heart. Please post lots of pics when you get him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, I will for sure!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Goosebumps, tears, and grinning ear to ear...means I'm thrilled for you. =) 

I can't wait to see pics. Love his name and it's meaning.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I pretty much love ANYthing Elysian. I love Jeanne Von Barby and have always greatly admired her dogs, and her skill training/handling.
Nice pedigree.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome! So happy for you!!!! I love the name Sasha! We had friends who had a husky named Sasha when I was growing up....I just loved him! Just a fantastic name  You are going to be BUSY with a little guy but it'll be so good for you! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you all. Laura, I talked with Jeanne and she is thrilled for us. She doesn't breed much anymore and co-owns Fallon with Darleen. She asked me to keep her posted and send her lots of pics. : )


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Deb, this is such great news! Congrats and I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrat's Deb!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ilove those red field goldens.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Congratulations!*

Fabulous news! Can't wait to see photos. Selka has seen to it so that big heart of yours won't be wasted. Getting another pup is the best tribute to him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I am BEYOND EXCITED for you, Gunner, and Dan. If you look at my post back to when we found Tonka, I also said Snobear sent us Tonka, because I TRULY believe that!!!

Smooch and Tonka like one another and keep each other company-they have a completely different relationship that Smooch and Snobear did, but Smooch has a buddy and we love our little guy, and I know Snobear is smiling down on us!

Where in Illinois are you driving to? 

How Exciting!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, how wonderful that Selka sent you a puppy! If you bring him to Colorado to show him off to your daughter, can we meet up? Fingers crossed that Gunner thinks the addition is a terrific idea


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Deb that is FABULOUS!!!! I am so happy for you. 

Ann


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Of course Molly!!! It may not be till next year though!

Karen, the breeder is near Alhambra Illinois which is thirty min from St Louis.(I think)

Thanks Ann! : )


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Both of the male Sasha's I knew were European, I loved the name and still do!!
> 
> FYI it means "defender of man".. I think that is a wonderful name meaning for a dog


I agree about the meaning, Marlene.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

DEBLES

St. Louis is where Dirk's Fund is!
I looked it up on Mapquest-you guy will be four hours from where we live!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> DEBLES
> 
> St. Louis is where Dirk's Fund is!
> I looked it up on Mapquest-you guy will be four hours from where we live!



LOL Karen! It may as well be a thousand. It is going to be a quick trip (if you can call 16 hrs round trip quick)


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

That is such exciting news. Sometimes things are just meant to be- like this new puppy.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah! So glad to hear a pup is on its way to you. Everything is for a reason. Looking forward to seeing pics of Sasha, and hearing all of the stories.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats!! What great news!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. I am so happy for you. As one who knows, a puppy can really ease the pain of losing a beloved golden. Selka will be pleased and Gunner will adjust.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you, Dan and Gunner. Selka is doing the happy dance for you guys as well, I am sure....


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

It's never too soon to give another dog a loving home when you follow your heart. Selka knows that your pain will be just a little bit less...because you'll be very tired for the next few months! So happy it's coming together for you. Jill


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you - and yes I do believe this puppy was sent from Selka. It really will help you with your healing.

Sasha's parents are beautiful - looks like you will have a pup with beauty and brains!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very happy for you, Dan and Gunner. Gunner will be fine. Kosmo was almost 8 when we brought Jackson home. It took about a week for Kosmo to feel comfortable with Jackson getting close to him but soon they became inseparable. I feel sure Gunner and Sasha will get along fine. Your angel Selka sure was busy making sure his family was going to be ok.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad to hear it! 

Hope everything works out for you, Dan and Gunner (and the little fella, too  )

SJ


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, I am praying it is so. If Selka sent him then it has to be.

I remember crying into Selka's fur, missing my Max. and it will probably be the same with Sasha. Nights are so hard, missing Selka. I am sure next week I will be very busy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow! Congrats! That will be one stunning puppy.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow!!! Yay!! Yippeeeeee! I'm SO happy for you!!! It does sound heaven sent by Selka! It all fell into place! I can't wait to "meet" him.

Looking forward to all your posts!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I think it's wonderful. What Selka taught Gunner will also be passed down to Sasha too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

whooooo hooooo Deb.... Selka knew you had more love to share and wanted his momma to be happy again. The pup will never replace Selka but will help with the heartache.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yaaaaaay! This is SUCH great news! What an awesome job Selka continues to do caring for you.

This will bring you so much laughter and love and joy - not replacing dear Selka, but adding on to all he left behind. And I bet Gunner will be SO happy to have a companion again. It's what he knows. And this time, he gets to be the big know-it-all brother. How can he not love it?

Love the name Sasha - I, too, know a guy named Sasha. I love it because it has the same rhythm and feel of Selka. What a wonderful thing to have come home and read. I was all teary when I read your first post - and smiling ear to ear by the time I got through the whole thread.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait. : )


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am just so completely thrilled for you, Dan, and Gunner! I can't wait to see Sasha's pictures! He will be gorgeous, and what a wonderful pedigree! I know Selka will be with you forever in your heart, and I so believe Selka has given this opportunity to you, to help you through the grieving process. A little happy, bouncing puppy will bring so much happiness....with Selka's love and blessing in to your home. Thinking of you, and praying for peace in your heart, that only time can bring. Hugs.....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Deb, it looks like your heart is going to get bigger again to make room for Sasha. 
Nice pedigree .....you will have dust off the camo 
Good Boy Selka for sending your Mom a puppy.
Congratulations!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good Boy, Selka! Deb, I think he charmed a band of angels to help him look after you! There's a Stoney pup and Minnie grand-pup heading to a wonderful life in a great golden home tailor made for him. Can't wait to see pics of Sasha! Gunner is going to be a wonderful big brother. Oh, I am soooo excited for you! Wishing a joy-filled journey with lots of sweet memories all along the way! Hugs.:smooch:


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so happy Selka sent you a new friend. Love and hugs all around.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. Just checking in and wondered if you have received any pictures of the male puppies. Hope all of you had a restful night and will be praying for Dan this morning at his doctor's appointment.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure which thread you'll see first, so I'll post in both. Hope last night was a good night...I will keep Dan in my prayers for an anxiety free Dr's appt today.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Let me add, Congrats Deb as well here !!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so happy for you and Dan. Congratulations! My beloved Hunter did the same for us. But, the little sweetie sent us 2 pups. Hunter knew what Mommy needed. He, like Selka gave us his blessing.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

YIPPEEE!!!! I am soo excited for you, Dan, and Gunner!! Selka has already put in such good work at the Bridge! He is still taking care of you, Deb... knowing you needed a puppy to love and care for would help your heart heal little by little.  I cannot WAIT to see pics of Sasha! I am just certain he will be a simply GORGEOUS dog! Look at his parents... they're both stunningly beautiful! I woke up this morning thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.... sooo good to read this. How is Dan feeling?? Any better since this news?  

Big hugs!
Candace


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dan*

Praying for Dan's appt. today. Please keep us posted!!
Get busy preparing for Sasha, Deb!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dan had atrial fib pretty strong at 4 a.m so I am sure they'll do an EKG and a halter monitor to wear. He seems to have it at night but it kept up when he got up and was up for awhile.
My mom had it.. scary.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, I'm so glad you have the appointment this morning. That had to be very scary for both of you. Hugs for Dan.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Deb! How exciting. I know that Selka will be watching over that puppy just as he did with Gunner. Now it's Gunner's turn to shine and help train his new little brother! I wish you lots of fun, happy, healthy years together with Sasha!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats on the new baby! I know that it is hard to get over a loss, but it is good to stay busy with a new one. Sasha will give you so much love it will help you for sure...congrats again!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending prayers for Dan. Please let us know what you find out. Hugs Deb


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just catching up on the thread, and think it's awesome that you are getting a puppy......And quite sure Selka would approve......good luck on your trip to pick up the bundle, and hopefully Gunner will adjust to his new brother.....hoping all works out well @ the drs. today with your husband Dan....so glad you have something to look forward to in the coming weeks......Makes me smile for you....


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW...it couldn't have happened to a nicer person! Congrats and we send thoughts and prayers out to Mr. Deb!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

This is absolutely wonderful news Deb. 
Throughout Selka's journey after he was diagnosed there was always so much happening that seemed divinely inspired (finding a new vet etc)...and it just keeps happening! You have to trust in these signs. And Selka definitely has a paw in it. He just wants his pack to laugh and smile again. 

A new puppy will certainly bring that! Sounds like a marathon journey you guys will take this weekend! 

This pup has no idea how lucky he is. He hit the golden jackpot when he ended up with you and Dan for his parents! And I believe Gunner will do just fine. As others have said, it is his turn to be the big brother now. He will guide little Sasha, the same way Selka guided him. 

I cannot wait to see pictures.
I genuinely am so pleased. I had tears of joy reading this thread.

I know how much our Katie and Paddy helped mend my broken heart after Bear passed. I pray the same for you. 

He's one lucky boy!! Many heartfelt congratulations!!

Kim


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Dan is on an antibiotic and orders to go off caffeine and get to a dentist! I think much of it for both of us is just left over stress from Selka and Gunner's eyes.
I was up in the night last night worrying that Gunner had a cold because his nose was running alittle yesterday and he was snorting alittle. It may be the eye drops. He seems fine today.

I will probably be a maniac about this poor puppy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad it's nothing more serious. I didn't realize I'd been holding my breath. It's nice to breathe again.  Now, I hope today can be a good day, spent puppy planning and Gunner cuddling.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Debles said:


> Thanks everyone. Dan is on an antibiotic and orders to go off caffeine and get to a dentist! I think much of it for both of us is just left over stress from Selka and Gunner's eyes.
> I was up in the night last night worrying that Gunner had a cold because his nose was running alittle yesterday and he was snorting alittle. It may be the eye drops. He seems fine today.
> 
> I will probably be a maniac about this poor puppy!


Oh going off of caffeine is NOT fun!!! For my cleanse, I had to do it, and it was probably the hardest part. I don't know how much coffee Dan usually drinks a day, but I only had 2/day - and coming off was torture. Good luck to Dan and positive thoughts to help him!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Gunner will do just fine...

Last year, when Comet passed in January, Dakota seemed to enjoy the peace and attention. But he was an older dog with Epilepsy and a few other issues so I think he just enjoyed being 'retired' from a pack for a while 

But when Gilmour Pup came along in March, he took to him instantly. The taught Gilmour all the basics as I expected he would (doggy door location, where to 'go', etc...).

Then Dakota passed away 3 weeks later. It was like he knew he had one last job to do before he went to the Bridge.



Debles said:


> Bogey and Ace's Mom was asked by her mentor Pat Quinn (Stoney's owner) if she knew of anyone who would be a good golden puppy home. She recommended us!! We talked a long time with Pat and Darleen, the breeder and coowner with Jeanne Von Darby of the dam Fallon.
> 
> Even though this feels very soon so many things just fell into place. And someone had told me that when the time was right, a puppy would just come, everything would just fall into place and Selka would send us a pup. I just didn't expect it to be so soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys. I hope I am worrying for nothing. Gunner has never been around a puppy!!! I have no idea what he will think!

Relaxation for this afternoon!!! This morning we went out to breakfast, went and got a few groceries (and Dan's antibiotic) and then to Petsmart for our puppy needs! We got Nature's Miracle, Bitter Apple , a Kong, a Nylabone , treats and a bag of Wellness Puppy to slowly change the puppy over to once he is home and settled. He is on Eukanuba Puppy now. Wellness is much like Nature's Variety that we feed Gunner but they don't have a puppy formula. (it's supposed to be all stages but I think we'll keep him on puppy food at least 6 months, maybe a year)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am glad Dan is doing pretty well and so excited and happy that you are getting a puppy.

I think Selka wanted you to have Sasha to love and cherish.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Coppers Mom, I think so too.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Deb, Will you have pics before your trip to pick out/pick up Sasha? I'm gettin' antsy here!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Paula, I haven't asked the breeder's permission to post pics since I don't know for sure which pup will be ours. and she isn't doing puppy tests till Fri. So we may not know till Sat when we get there!!!

I am getting nervous! yesterday we cleaned out our bedroom and put one crate next to my side of the bed so Gunner can get used to it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Gah... I'm just seeing this.
Congratulations Deb! I'm so happy for you guys! I can't wait to see pictures and "meet" little Sasha. (I love the name too, by the way.)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

This brings tears to my eyes, but not so much sad tears. Happy tears and some excitement of a new beginning. I'm sure Selka helped out and he is so happy for you to give your love to a new pup. I bet Gunner will love his new bro (well, maybe not ALL the time at first...LOL). Congrats Deb! Looking forward to the pictures and the puppy tales!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Glad you and Dad got the puppy supplies and I am sure Gunner will love him.
It might take a little bit for Gunner to adjust, or it may be instantaneous.
Gunner is only 9 years old, so the puppy might not get on his nerves too much.
I think Smooch being 11 1/2 years old, she just doesn't have the energy to play as much as Tonka would like. Smooch treats Tonka wonderfully though.

Poor Dan having to go off caffeine. I did that once in my life and I had a headache for 2 months!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats!! We went through almost the exact same thing when we lost Tucker in 09. Two days later our little Cooper was born. We had at home at the time our Tanner who was going on 9. I think I cried all the way to pick Cooper up. It was one of the best things we have done - Tucker definitely had his paw in bringing Cooper to us - that I firmly believe. He's too much like Tucker - but different in a lot of things as well. It had been almost 8 years since we had a pup - forgot a lot ! It's so great to watch them learn and explore. So again Congrats and enjoy your new boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Now we're all on a Puppy Watch...or rather a Puppy Wait. 

It's like waiting for that darn drop of ketchup...an-ti-ci-pation...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

O.K. I know it's only Tuesday but what day/time are you leaving and when will you be home? We will all be waiting for that first post and picture of little Sasha. Can't wait to see him....


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so happy you did not pass on this fabulous opportunity! Sasha will be fabulous for all of you! I can't wait to see pics!

Sorry about Dan'e health issues, sounds scary.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*

Paula

Your analogy to the bottle of ketchup is hysterical and oh so true!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We will be leaving between 7-8 a.m Sat morning, it takes at least 8 hrs and that's if our maps are right! Then Sunday hope to get up by 7 and get going to pick up Sasha and head home. I want to get home before dark so the boys can meet and have some time adjusting before bed. It will be interesting doing an eight hr drive with an 8 week old pup and then the introductions! I am focusing on being very positive and believing that everything will work out!
I will try to post Sunday night but we'll have to play it by ear. Things may be wild for awhile!

Thanks for all the support !


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Crossing my fingers all goes well with your trip....

When Lincoln joined our family, my hubby drove 11 hours (what normally would take 8 hours) with him by himself. He had to make frequent stops for pee/poo and drink breaks. Lincoln was crated and did amazing well, so I'm told. I was at home with the other 2 dogs. Hubby says he and Lincoln bonded that night and that's why Lincoln likes him better (I beg to differ of course)!!

Reno was just 2 months shy of his 9th birthday when we brought Austin home. We had just lost Phoenix 2 weeks earlier. We weren't sure what to expect but Reno enthusiastically accepted him. Poor little Austin didn't know what to do....this big guy licking him all over!!! To date, they are very close. 

I'm sure Gunner will love his little brother just as he did his older brother...

Can't wait to see pics of baby Sasha.......


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. I hope that you, Dan and Gunner had a restful night. We had storms here this morning. I thought of your Gunner. My Gunner didn't even move.  I'm so lucky with him. Thanks for your itinerary for Sat and Sunday. Hope you and Dan have a fun day, enjoying your vacation.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> Thanks everyone! Some signs (besides it just HAPPENING without any work/waiting lists for us!) were the litter theme is NINE and Selka went to Heaven on 9/9.
> 
> Also there are three male pups to choose from in this litter and in both Selka and Gunner's litters there were three males!
> 
> ...


and the Dams name made the hair raise on my arms :smooch: Congrats Deb! enjoy your new bundle of furr


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow! Such good News, Congratulations. Can't wait to see the new addition!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good Morning*

Good Morning, Deb

Hoping Gunner, Dan and you are doing good.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Morning....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a great day yesterday!!! I felt the best I have felt in months emotionally. Had lunch with friends, went shopping, got some great photo frames (a beautiful one for my Selka collage by DallasGold) a new Liz Claiborne bag!!! and went to visit my sister and give her her belated birthday gift.
She has recently dealt with an older only dog (14yrold JRT) and getting a puppy (also JRT) so if she can deal with those maniacs, I can deal with Gunner and Sasha!!!
My daughter came over and brought our large crate so Dan got it all cleaned up.
Tomorrow we take Gunner to the opthamologist for a recheck so please send some prayers that his eyes are better!

Oh and Karen, Gunner is SEVEN.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers for a good eye appt for Gunner and another Great Day for you! Is Dan feeling better now too?


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Gahhh!! This week is moving toooo slowly for me! I want to see pics of Sasha!!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Forget pictures of the puppy - where are the pictures of that Liz Claiborne bag?! lol


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending all good things for Gunner xx


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys! Sam you are too funny!!! I will take pics of the bag and the collage at the same time (so I don't have to upload my card twice. I am really lazy!)

Dan is feeling better but now has the dreaded lack of caffeine headache! UGH!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Debles said:


> I had a great day yesterday!!! I felt the best I have felt in months emotionally. Had lunch with friends, went shopping, got some great photo frames (a beautiful one for my Selka collage by DallasGold) a new Liz Claiborne bag!!! and went to visit my sister and give her her belated birthday gift.
> She has recently dealt with an older only dog (14yrold JRT) and getting a puppy (also JRT) so if she can deal with those maniacs, I can deal with Gunner and Sasha!!!
> My daughter came over and brought our large crate so Dan got it all cleaned up.
> Tomorrow we take Gunner to the opthamologist for a recheck so please send some prayers that his eyes are better!
> ...


Yep, you can deal with Gunner and Sasha! I can't believe how crazy some of those JRT act. I was walking my Gunner last night and a couple was coming towards us. The JRT was going crazy, growling and pulling them. I was approaching them and they said, "He's friendly." I was apprehensive to let Gunner get too close but they brought it right up to him. The darn dog snapped at my Gunner. I pulled him back and made sure he wasn't bit. The owner said, "He has never done that before..." Gunner was great. He just sat there and then pulled himself back away from for the dog. He never growled or went after the other dog. I'll never let that happen again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Cathy, My sister's old JRT has always hated my dogs! She used to sit on top of the couch like a vulture when I would bring the boys over when they were young. She would growl and act like she was going for the jugular! We stopped going to visit , especially once Gunner started having the fear aggression!
My sis said her young JRT and the neighbor's young golden got into a major fight the night before! GEESH!

I sure hope we have it MUCH easier! My sis uses a water spray bottle to control her dogs. I don't think that would work with Gunner. His anxiety would skyrocket!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Debles said:


> I sure hope we have it MUCH easier! My sis uses a water spray bottle to control her dogs. I don't think that would work with Gunner. His anxiety would skyrocket!!!


I tried using water spray bottle with my two boys .... they were like hey water fun!!! :doh: Then I had crazy wet dogs!!! We always had a baby gate ready so we could send Murphy puppy to the kitchen for a time out when he wouldn't stop bugging his older brother. 

Sending prayers for Gunners eye appointment tomorrow....and to poor Dan and his headache.

You had better stop being lazy about the camera card thingy you will be sending us more pictures when Sasha comes home!!! Please!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Best wishes and congratulations as you journey into puppyhood with the many blessings that await you.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds very very exciting picking up a new pup.....good luck, quite certain you will pick a winner....good luck wth Gunner today and his appt. hope everything turns out to be good news.....my brother has JRT he came to my house once, (never let him come back)....my boyz dont go to the bathroom in the yard, they go outside the yard, anywho lil JRT marked every square inch of my backyard, :yuck: while my boyz laid down, covered their eyes, and then looked @ me like, why's he allowed to to that???? Never again.....have a safe trip .....will be thinking of you alll.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks all.. Dan's headache seems better. He has been busy all day running errands with me and getting lumber to fix our deck pergola.

I'll report back on Gunnie when we get home tomorrow. 
We are going out to dinner tonight for the anniversary of our first date thirty one years ago. : )


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wasn't gonna post this, but I just have to.... my mom and stepdad have a 9 yr old JRT. He is quite the little rascal! Spoiled rotten and rules the roost, so to speak. He's about 14 pounds, and whenever I take Charlie home to visit, Eddie (the JRT) tries to hump Charlie for HOURS. I'm not even joking. Poor Charlie tries so hard to be polite and just ignore it, but after a bit, Charlie will start growling and then bark really loudly at Eddie. The thing is, it only scares Eddie away for about 30 freakin' seconds and then he's back at it again.  And he either pees or does "something else" a little bit on Charlie too. He's not neutered because my stepdad is too stubborn.  

Anyway... it is SOO frustrating!! I love Eddie but it makes me not want to go home to visit. :no: 

Okay... back to happy talk and puppies!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just catching up, what a pleasant surprise. Congratulations on your new puppy!

Can't wait to see pictures and hear the escapades of the new little guy.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I know I'm late but - I'm so happy for you! I'm sure Selka will be watching over the new puppy. I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys! As soon as I have some pics of my own and of my own dog! I will post! : )
Waiting is getting hard!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought I'd bring back this thread.... We are all waiting to see pictures and hear your stories. Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You tricked Me!!!!

=)

I thought maybe, JUST maybe, Deb was back.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We are back: I started a thread: Here is Sasha in the puppy section!!!
I felt Selka with me all the way. There were some tears but I know he is behind us getting this wonderful puppy! (Also Thanks to Bogey's Mom!)
Will take it day by day. Gunner is already calmer than I expected. It may be a little crazy juggling the two of them tomorrow. : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles, Dan, Gunner, Sasha (and Selka forever in our hearts)*

Debles, Dan, Gunner, Sasha (and Selka forever in our hearts)

I had to go get dinner at the Jewel and I knew I would miss SASHA'S INTRODUCTION!!


SASHA is just so precious-I knew he would be. Glad to hear Gunner is doing well with him. 

Now go enjoy with Dan and the two boys! We will be here tomorrow.
So glad you had a nice trip and all are home safe and sound!!!


----------

